# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Softdrugs te gebruiken bij parkinson

## yvonnebob

Welke softdrugs zijn geschikt en onder welke vorm om te nemen bij de ziekte van Parkinson

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo yvonnebob,

Kunt u dit niet beter met de behandelend arts overleggen, er is immers ook medicinale cannabis en thc verkrijgbaar... en dat is beter dan zelf wat uitproberen met wat er in de coffeeshops verkrijgbaar is.

Toch ter informatie vond ik dit: 
*Bewegingsstoornissen* 
Er zijn een aantal positieve anekdotische rapporten over de therapeutische werking van cannabis bij het Tourette's syndroom, bij dystornia en tardive dyskinesia. Het gebruik bij Tourette's syndroom is recent onderzocht in klinische studies. Veel patiënten ervoeren een bescheiden verbetering hoewel anderen een behoorlijke verbetering of zelfs een volledige spiercontrole bereikten. Bij ms-patiënten werden na THC-toediening antiatactische werkingen en een vermindering van het beven vastgesteld. Ondanks occasionele positieve rapporten werden geen objectieve resultaten bereikt bij de ziekte van Parkinson noch bij de ziekte van Huntington. Toch kunnen cannabisprodukten bruikbaar zijn voor de behandeling van bewegingsstoornissen die het gevolg zijn van L-Dopa medicatie bij de ziekte van Parkinson. De cannabis zal de basissymptomen van de ziekte van Parkinson niet verergeren. 
(Bron: http://www.ziekenverzorgende.nl/zv78...s-medicijn.htm)

----------

